# Bicolor? Pencil toes?? Blanket Back???



## atl.koda (Apr 30, 2019)

So my brother in law & I have a bet on what color my pup will be. The dad and mom are my fiance's dogs; mama is all black and dad is classic Saddle back. Brother in law is convinced Koda will be a saddle back like his dad but I think bicolor(or maybe blanket back)....What say you? 
I've attached several pics from a few weeks old to now 7 weeks (yes he is still at home with mama and his litter mates)
side note...Is this true toe penciling?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

He has too much tan to be a bi color.Blanket or saddle is my guess.


----------



## atl.koda (Apr 30, 2019)

dogma13 said:


> He has too much tan to be a bi color.Blanket or saddle is my guess.


I thought this too but I've seen before and after pictures where that tan entirely fades to a true bicolor.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What's the pedigree? The mom can only give the black gene. If the male has a bi color in his pedigree then it could be possible. My guess is a black and tan though.


----------



## atl.koda (Apr 30, 2019)

Unfortunately I'm not sure, Im thinking he has the bicolor gene though because one of Koda's brother is a very clean cut, cookie cutter bicolor


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

atl.koda said:


> I thought this too but I've seen before and after pictures where that tan entirely fades to a true bicolor.


Just the opposite for my guy. He had the beautiful penciling running down his legs and onto the toes, Tar Heels and teeny smidgeon of tan on his face. His face didn't lighten but by the time he matured all the penciling was replaced with tan. His undcarriage is tan also. Turned into a beautiful Black and Tan maybe what one would call a well covered blanket back also but not sure of that.


----------



## atl.koda (Apr 30, 2019)

Heartandsoul said:


> Just the opposite for my guy. He had the beautiful penciling running down his legs and onto the toes, Tar Heels and teeny smidgeon of tan on his face. His face didn't lighten but by the time he matured all the penciling was replaced with tan. His undcarriage is tan also. Turned into a beautiful Black and Tan maybe what one would call a well covered blanket back also but not sure of that.


Yep i've seen that as well haha sounds pretty, any pictures?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I agree also with everyone he will be Black and Tan looks like a blanket black . Maybe there is a melanistic black with a lot of black in the dog . I think that’s what melanistic means I’m not sure. So many threads in color I just remember looking up to see what color dark sable my pup would be. Not that it mattered it just is some fun stuff to do
And some things to learn . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Black and tan. I attached a pic of my girl Sabi at 7 weeks. You can clearly see the black on her feet almost identical to your pup. Toe pencilling looks very different. She also had a black belly and very little tan on her face. She was a black and tan, a fairly dark one but a black and tan.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Black and tan, possibly blanket pattern, though he looks to have a fair bit of tan on chest, face, ears so may even lighten to saddle pattern. I don't see bi-color there at all ... yes there is color on toes and black down the back of his rear legs, but that's very common in black and tan's and recedes and disappears as they age. Bi-colors generally don't change color much, if at all, as they grow.

Super cute puppy, regardless of what his color will be as an adult, by the way!


----------



## atl.koda (Apr 30, 2019)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> Black and tan, possibly blanket pattern, though he looks to have a fair bit of tan on chest, face, ears so may even lighten to saddle pattern. I don't see bi-color there at all ... yes there is color on toes and black down the back of his rear legs, but that's very common in black and tan's and recedes and disappears as they age. Bi-colors generally don't change color much, if at all, as they grow.
> 
> Super cute puppy, regardless of what his color will be as an adult, by the way!


Interesting but Haha Thank you, i happen to agree  He will receive all my love regardless, just curious


----------



## atl.koda (Apr 30, 2019)

Sabis mom said:


> Black and tan. I attached a pic of my girl Sabi at 7 weeks. You can clearly see the black on her feet almost identical to your pup. Toe pencilling looks very different. She also had a black belly and very little tan on her face. She was a black and tan, a fairly dark one but a black and tan.
> 
> View attachment 520497


Yea I can see a blanket back. do you have pictures of her grown up?


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Here's a comparison with Jasmine, my blanket pattern female... Don't feel like uploading, so links to Google Photos (hope it works). She is also the dog in my profile pic and the picture on my public profile page, both as a puppy.

As a puppy (about 5 weeks here I think, the date stamp on the photo is wrong pic is actually from Dec. 2011)
https://photos.app.goo.gl/W8DeUeRLXJnJxz2M6

As an adult (from summer 2018, she was 7 years old in this picture)
https://photos.app.goo.gl/BSUZK2pStza61gy49


----------



## atl.koda (Apr 30, 2019)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> Here's a comparison with Jasmine, my blanket pattern female... Don't feel like uploading, so links to Google Photos (hope it works). She is also the dog in my profile pic and the picture on my public profile page, both as a puppy.
> 
> As a puppy (about 5 weeks here I think, the date stamp on the photo is wrong pic is actually from Dec. 2011)
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/W8DeUeRLXJnJxz2M6
> ...


wow. She is gorgeous! beautiful shiny black coat. But yea, not a true bicolor but blanket backs give off a similar vibe. She looks very similar to how koda did around that time.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

He doesn't have much tan underside but there is a strip of it from stem to stern that doesn't show in the pic. His 6mo pic wouldn't load. That was where the penciling down the leg really showed.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

atl.koda said:


> Yea I can see a blanket back. do you have pictures of her grown up?


Couple thousand, lol

Her very dark face









The blanket, she was old and very sick in this picture so excuse her condition









The remnants of her black belly, still visible at around 5 years old


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

I found this to be a pretty easy and informative read
Color Genetics in German Shepherds


----------



## Laurie P (Jan 18, 2021)

atl.koda said:


> So my brother in law & I have a bet on what color my pup will be. The dad and mom are my fiance's dogs; mama is all black and dad is classic Saddle back. Brother in law is convinced Koda will be a saddle back like his dad but I think bicolor(or maybe blanket back)....What say you?
> I've attached several pics from a few weeks old to now 7 weeks (yes he is still at home with mama and his litter mates)
> side note...Is this true toe penciling?


Will probably be a blanket black and tan, often confused with bicolor. Mine looked very similar to this when we brought her home. She is over 4 months and still very dark. She has pencil toes, but I don't know if she will keep them. Her mom was a saddle back and dad was blanket black and tan. The darker the puppy's face and chest are when little, the more like they will be a blanket.


----------



## kdoconnell (Feb 15, 2021)

atl.koda said:


> So my brother in law & I have a bet on what color my pup will be. The dad and mom are my fiance's dogs; mama is all black and dad is classic Saddle back. Brother in law is convinced Koda will be a saddle back like his dad but I think bicolor(or maybe blanket back)....What say you?
> I've attached several pics from a few weeks old to now 7 weeks (yes he is still at home with mama and his litter mates)
> side note...Is this true toe penciling?


How did he turn out? Blanket, saddle, or bicolor? My guy is 8 weeks and is almost identical to your pup. I’ve been wondering the same on him. Here are a couple of pictures.


----------



## K9SHOUSE (Jun 8, 2003)

My understanding is bicolors have the tan spot on their butts under their tails. Wrigley is a bicolor. About 9 weeks and 9 months.


----------

